# Caja para altavoces 6x9 pioneer?



## culebrasx

Hola, no se si esto será considerado un crimen, pero yo lo pongo, y luego que me tiren todas las piedras que quieran,jeje. 
Tengo unos pioneer Pioneer ts-a6987 en un cajon y me gustaria usarlos fuera del auto. he pensado que con una caja acustica mejoraria su salida, que opinan? he estado mirando pero no he encontrado referencias para altavoces de estas caracteristicas, de 4 vias, todo lo que he visto es para vias separadas, y me gustaria saber si alguien puede aconsejarme algo
Muchas gracias como siempre y un saludo.


----------



## mnicolau

jaja yo también estuve en la misma situación, terminé armando unas "bass reflex" de 30 litros xq no encontré nada para este tipo de parlantes 6x9. Suenan muy lindo y tienen buen golpe, no tienen el nivel de los pioneer pero zafan...







Saludos


----------



## XAGS

hola que tal la caja es principalmente si deseas que se escuchen mas los bajos o como dice mnicolau que tengan un buen golpe, pero tambien los puedes utilizar sin caja y te ahorras espacio, si vas a realizar la caja si la haces con porto se escuchan mas los bajos pero a una frecuencia (x) dependiendo de la longitud del porto, diametro, o sellada te reproduce muy bien en todas las frecuencias es mas como para calidad de sonido(SQL)


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Los altavoces de coche de varias vías, sólo necesitan cálculos en el caso de querer realizar un cajón, para el cono de los graves, el resto de vías van encapsuladas y no necesitan cálculos. Consigue los parámetros eléctricos de ese altavoz, y calcula el cajón, considerando la vía ( el cono ) sólo de los graves, obvia el resto pues no lo necesitas. Saludos.


----------



## culebrasx

Ok, muchas gracias a todos
Ya pondré las fotos, es mi primera caja asi que no esperen resultados "Muy" profesionales,jeje...


----------



## santiago

me recomendas armar la de 30 litros? 
hoy me compre unos parlantes 6x9 que suenan muy bien (son marca dti audio) los comparamos con unos piooner y la diferencia no era significativa con el mismo amplificador
me quiero largar a armarle la caja 
quiero una caja para que goolpeen bien los graves
la de 30 litros es hermetica? o tiene un respiradero (me imagino que si)
probe con el winisd varias veces y sonaban de asco
una vuelta arme una caja para unos 8" pero les puse 6x9 y sonaban de 10 lastima que no me acuerdo las medidas y las cajas no las tengo
salu2


----------



## mnicolau

Hola santixman, armé las cajas de 48x30x22 cm de fibrofácil, les puse en la pared del fondo poliuretano expandido como material absorbente, puede ser lana de vidrio también.

Primero las probé totalmente selladas y no me terminaban de convencer, ahora les hice 2 respiraderos a cada caja (amplificadorá la foto y los vas a ver bien) son de 4cm de diámetro y unos 15cm de largo cada tubo, cambió bastante el sonido, es mas claro y el golpe es mejor.

La verdad q no tengo con qué comparar las cajas, pero estoy muy contento con el resultado q me dieron..

Ah los 6x9 son marca Lexsen (baratos)  

Saludos


----------



## santiago

esos 6x9 tiene mi cuñado y suenan bien (por mas que sean baratos como los mios jeje) 
despues (cuando tenga tiempo) paso las medidas de unas cajitas para 6x6 que de satelitales andan re bien
salu2


----------



## marcborghi

hola a todos, mira yo tengo un par de 6x9 pioneer 4 vias y les arme una cajita sencilla los dos juntos en la misma caja y suenan bastante bien las dimensiones son 25cm alto x 70 cm ancho x 18 cm prof base x 12cm prof arriba estan a unos 20grados + o - no te digo que golpean mucho pero el sonido es bastante parejo con los agudos. suerte.-


----------



## Jose Bladimir Navarro

Hola a todos, en mis pocos conocimientos que tengo de sonido, especialmente en car audio, y como comosco bastante de marcas, ademas de ser competidor en pruebas de open show, les podria decir que para coaxiales u ovalados, el diseño de la caja es insignificante, lo unico que debes hacer, es hacer que queden bien dirigidos  para que el como condusca el sonido hacia donde quieras. 

cuando entramos a buscar diseños y tamaños de cajas es cuando queremos instalar subwoofers, lo demas no es muy importante.

hay les anexo algunas foticos

hasta una nuev oportunidad.

EL PROPIO BLACHO.


----------



## mnicolau

uhh jajaj ni me quiero imaginar como suena eso! te aguantan los cristales en su lugar?

Saludos


----------



## santiago

guau que poder con que moves todo eso? yo que estoy armandole 2 amplificadores de 140wrms a la partner (me dijieron que era mucho) jeje que potencia te envidio y felicito jeje
ah pd las cajas a mi manera de verlo y por pruevas si importan ya que voy probando varias y mientras mas grande hasta un cierto punto mejor suena 
salu2


----------



## luislinares

Hola, parece que has acertado, los parlantes de 6x9 son diseñados basicamenete para trabajar en la maletera del carro osea en una caja bastante grande, para asi poder generar buenos graves, lo que comentaba el amigo Jose Navarro tambien es cierto (acerca de direccionarlos) si lo que buscas es darle realce a la voz y los agudos. Sera suficiente conque fabriques una caja mediana ,separada para los dos parlantes (por el tema del sonido stereo) y con los ductos de ventilacion que mejor se acomoden a las dimensiones de tu caja.

                                                                                   Saludos


----------



## santiago

si en eso estaba pensando en el fiesta 96 de mi vieja metes la cabeza abajo de la madera del baul con el volumen fuerte y te retumba la cabeza ademas trae unos conductos por debajo del aciento (parece que para direccionar los graves o es el repirador) se escuchan los graves en los acientos traseros
salu2


----------



## culebrasx

Muchas gracias por las respuestas, pero el objetivo de la caja era para poder usarlos furea del auto, pues en la furgoneta que uso ahora no tiene bandeja trasera ni tampoco sitio para poner mas altavoces, era para uso domestico.
A falta de concretar dimensiones me gustaria que valoraran este diseño hecho en 3 segundos:
Por fuera estaria recubierto de moqueta de prolipopeno, por dentro una primera capa de corcho marron pegado a las paredes y otra capa de fibra de poliester.
He evitado el fondo paralelo haciendolo obliquo, aconsejan ponerle esas pequeñan piramides ;tambien cubiertas de corcho y fibra; para hacerlo aun menos paralelo? o mejor no las pongo?
Un saludo a todos desde Valencia,España,


----------



## culebrasx

http://img329.imageshack.us/my.php?image=caja1uo2.png

http://img148.imageshack.us/my.php?image=caja2wz0.png

Voy a ir mañana o pasado a comprar ya los materiales, entre estos dos diseños cual os parece mas adecuado, el primero me suena que lo he visto mas a menudo; es decir la que tiene el fondo inclinado hacia abajo, el otro me parece que al tener el fondo oblicuo la onda reflejara mas veces y se perderá antes supongo.no?
Finalmente voy a montarla con MDF, recubierto por una primera capa de corcho marron y por encima del corcho espuma acustica de la marca monacor.
Voy a montar las paredes-suelo-fondo-techo fijos, es decir que queden bien robustos, y el frontal que pueda ser desmontado "mas facilmente en caso de ser necesario",o me recomendais utilizar otra pared para este fin?
Otra pregunta, la unica pared que no tengo que forrar con nada es la frontal, cierto?

Para el exterior que me recomendais? tengo que tener alguna consideracion acustica? Aislante acustico igualmente?
Muchas gracias y un saludo


----------



## jose_flash

yo pille 6 altavoces de 6x9 de un tio mio pero de el taller y encontre 4 JBL y 2 Powerbass pero los JBL son los 4 GTO pero unos molelos antiguos y otro nuevitos los buenos y ...tuvo que estar roto uno de los altavoces de los buenos y entonces pondre los viejos ya que los otros el powerbass tienen una via roto y el jbl gto (modelo nuevo) tiene la bobina suelta y suena de uvas a peras y cuando suena es como si hubiese chinas denton del altavoces....bueno pues eso para ver como ago el cajon cuan de los posteados es el mejor


----------



## German Volpe

hola gente, me acaban de regalar dos parlantes 6x9 xsound de 400w y quisiera hacerles una caja individual para usarlo en mi casa , yo quiero que suenen los graves mas que todo. por lo del litraje creo que tiene que ser bastante grande. me gustaria que me pasen varios diseños para ver cual me convence   .muchas gracias espero sus respuestas.


----------



## raespl

Hola CulebrasX:

Realmente he entrado en este foro porque iba buscando respuestas para mi siguiente proyecto (caja activa para 15"+2X10"+tweeter) en la problematica de conos distintos compartiendo la misma masa de aire y he encontrado (siento decirlo asi) algunos errores de concepto. Supongo que no estaras interesado en profundizar mucho en el tema del audio DIY y que solo quieres acabar construyendo unas cajas pasivas stereo para los 6x9 que comentas y que suenen mas o menos bien.

Primero, cada tipo de altavoz, va en una caja distinta. No todos los altavoces son iguales, ni funcionan igual, pese a tener las mismas dimensiones. Incluso, afinando mucho, el mismo modelo de altavoz, por imperfecciones del proceso productivo, puede acabar en distintas cajas. Es una de las muchas razones de porque los buenos son caros.

Segundo, el parametro fundamental del diseño de la caja es el volumen interno. La cantidad de aire que esta dentro y que ofrece resistencia al movimiento del altavoz. Dependiendo del tipo de caja (sellada, bass reflex, radiador pasivo, linea de transmision....etc,etc) el volumen es diferente. Actualmente solo se usan dos masivamente. Las selladas y las bass reflex. Cada una tiene sus ventajas. Las lineas de transmision se usan tambien, pero en hi-fi (dificil dimensionamiento, dificil construccion, vamos que son caras para lo que acaban haciendo, aunque lo hagan mejor). 

El volumen interno de la caja depende del altavoz que se vaya a montar en ella. El altavoz tiene basicamente 4 parametros que definen cual es el volumen adecuado para él, dependiendo de en que caja vaya a estar. Son, la resistencia del bobinado en corriente continua(Re), el volumen de aire equivalente (VAS), la frecuencia de resonancia (fs), y los parametros de calidad (Qts, Qmec, Qel) ademas, estan entre ellos relacionados. Aqui se puede entrar a discutir si no tenemos en cuenta la inductancia, si la excursion maxima limita el port (tubo de las bass reflex) y bla bla bla que no vienen al caso. Vamos que con una tarde leyendo, un generador de señales (ordenador) y un polimetro (de los que se usaban en el colegio) los puedes medir y con bajarte un programa de diseño (que calcula las ecuaciones por nosotros) puedes saber de antemano que va a sonar de puta madre.

En cuanto a la parte constructiva, para la opcion sellada, material absorvente a saco, corcho (el de colgar cosas con chinchetas, no el poliestireno expandido) es mi opcion preferida. Si la caja es bass reflex, recubrimiento al minimo, por el flujo de aire en el port. Una ultima cosa, las paredes NUNCA paralelas. En todos los altavoces vemos que son cuadrados con la pared trasera paralela al plano del cono, basicamente, porque es la manera mas facil de fabricarlos, y que menos defectos en el proceso de hacerlos provocan. Pero el problema es este, el altavoz irradia la misma onda que escuchamos por delante por detras, pero desfasada medio ciclo, rebota en la pared trasera y sale al exterior a traves del cono (que es transparente al sonido) provocando cortocircuito acustico (cancelandose las ondas y no escuchandose nada, en este caso distorsion por la diferencia de amplitud al encontrarse), por lo que nosotros que lo hacemos con las manitas, tenemos la posibilidad de moldearlo a nuestro gusto.

En principio nada mas, podria tirarme hablando la tira sobre el tema, pero creo ya he dado el coñazo bastante, espero haber ayudado.


----------

